# Highest Speed?



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

Just wondered what the highest recorded speed people have got?
Max Speed 30.3mi/h from me


----------



## Rob500 (17 Mar 2013)

I'm a bit of a big girls blouse when it comes to speed. I did about 35 mph downhill once and nearly crapped myself.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Mar 2013)

31.9 mph for me and TBH that's fast enough for me.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2013)

This question re-appears every now and again on the forum.
Good for a little bit of willy waving 

49.4mph down Devils Dyke north bound.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2013)

If you believe Strava then I have been over 40mph, but in reality I have done just over 30mph.


----------



## WobblyBob (17 Mar 2013)

45.6mph...........or was it 46.5  either way, it felt very fast ha ha


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Mar 2013)

highest recorded speed is 34.3 mph apparently, can't imagine i've been faster than that.


----------



## The Brewer (17 Mar 2013)

Endomondo says 68mph, but garmin say 47mph...i think garmin is right


----------



## fossala (17 Mar 2013)

41.7mph


----------



## kerndog (17 Mar 2013)

I hit 41.something today without realising I was going that fast. oops


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

Is it possible to travel that fast on a cycle that you actually go back in time to the point when you were first getting on the bike or is someone winding me up?


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Is it possible to travel that fast on a cycle that you actually go back in time to the point when you were first getting on the bike or is someone winding me up?


 
Doc brown's bike made it to 88 but he hasn't been seen since


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

Struck up a cheeky 41 before I hit a 30 zone so had to slow, it's a damn steep hit.

Had a long decent where I don't think I dropped below 25 yesterday, that was great fun and as it was a long decent I was able to take some corners with a decent pace and that was great for adrenaline


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

Means you would be cycling forever!


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Mar 2013)

Genuinely not a clue!


----------



## Dave Carey (17 Mar 2013)

40 mph downhill


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2013)

50 down Holme Moss with a nice tailwind. Averaged 36 down snake pass for 3 miles

I'm built for downhills


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Mar 2013)

About 33/34 mph I expect. I'm a nervy descender, but I'm getting better.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This question re-appears every now and again on the forum.
> Good for a little bit of willy waving
> 
> 49.4mph down Devils Dyke north bound.


Yup 
It depends a lot on what the hills are like and how big your cajones are, the pros can be hitting 60 mph down some of the descents on mountain stages .The maximum i ever got was 42 mph locally down a hill and i regularly hit 38 mph down my commute hill, not so fast the other way though.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Mar 2013)

49.4mph according to my Garmin. Bit of a dodgy surface and bend at the bottom and it was quite a busy A road. I'll get 50> sometime this summer


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Mar 2013)

37mph is my fastest so far. Not found a hill steep enough or maybe im not working hard enough.


----------



## cervelo chic (17 Mar 2013)

42mph on my heavy old winter bike


----------



## uclown2002 (17 Mar 2013)

Perhaps 44-45 mph IIRC


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2013)

I reached 47.6mph down the String Road in Arran; I wouldnt be surprised if braver folk than me could get to 60mph there. The fastest Ive been this year was 38.8mph going down the Braunston Road to Oakham.
Garmin Connect says I done 48.7mph but I doubt it, it was wet all our ride and snowing at one point Garmin TC says 32.6mph (somewhere on the road from below the A1 to Empingham) that's more realistic 
Edit: Had a closer look at the gps, it was here today, that'd be right, not too steep, totally straight (good visibility) and with a steep uphill to slow me down


----------



## avsd (17 Mar 2013)

Garmin gives me an all time record of 293.2 mph whilst commuting to work 19th Dec 2012. God bless GPS errors and computers 

My fastest true speed was in the 45.8 mph coming down from Spelga in the Mourne Mountains


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2013)

41.7mph. After finding it hadn't done my wheel bearings much good and that I'd done it on tyres that were starting to perish , I'm content not to try and top that.

When I had my wireless speedometer it showed me a reading of over 80mph while waiting at traffic lights.


----------



## Herr-B (17 Mar 2013)

46 mph, which is as fast as my mother in law drives down a dual carriageway! 

Would have been faster but there is a sharp bend near the bottom. It also means a minute later I need the granny ring getting up the other side.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Mar 2013)

48, I'm still trying for 50!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=delumCpmln8


----------



## gavroche (17 Mar 2013)

36mph and that's fast enough for me. I don't cycle for speed. If I want to go fast, I take the car, much safer.


----------



## redste (17 Mar 2013)

Just topped 30mph today, 30.5 according to Strava. That was quite fast enough for me thanks.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Mar 2013)

Mine was 46 last summer. Cant remember where or when. I regularly top 30mph though.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Mar 2013)

50mph a few years ago, although my Garmin says I did about 2000+mph one day, but I think it was having a bad day.</willywave>


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> 48, I'm still trying for 50!
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=delumCpmln8



The surface looked greasy, you'll easily beat it in the dry.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Mar 2013)

Just a tad under 50 heading for Yelverton from Princetown, which was lovely as the bit to get up there was a bit hilly for a flatlander.
There was a car up my arse too......which had me thinking a bit!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2013)

32 mph, but my Garmin claims 81. I think 32
was quite fast enough, Thank You. I probably should have had the folks at Garmin look at it when 
it went in for recall. Battery thing, like the Boeing 787.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> 48, I'm still trying for 50!
> 
> 
> View:
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=delumCpmln8




You went through a 30mph sign, but state that once inside this zone you were exceeding the speed limit.

Get on the naughty step right away.


----------



## Billy Adam (17 Mar 2013)

44.8mph down beacon hill Farnham/fleet . Quite an eye opener.


----------



## byegad (17 Mar 2013)

Topped 50mph by a few decimal places. With your backside 8" off the road this is really fast!


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2013)

60 descending into Betsw-y-coed with a few club mates. Was great.

55 a few times coming off Woodhead towards Sheffield, big wind.

46 locally on an 8 percent hill near me. Have 2nd on the KOM.


----------



## DCLane (17 Mar 2013)

Personally, downhills at speed are fun!

Topped 50 a number of times and 60 a couple; the Etape Pennines and coming down into Otley.

Off Holme Moss on Sat mornings I'm usually doing 45-55.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2013)

Holmes Moss on Manchester side used to be not funny at speed due to the surface.


----------



## Gary E (17 Mar 2013)

55.5 mph down Britwell hill in Oxfordshire on the 24th March 2011.

I've tried to break it loads of times but although all of my attempts are over 50, none have topped it yet.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Mar 2013)

32.5mph on a 17kg clunker of an MTB with big fat tyres and nice wide bars. The road rumble was quite impressive but it felt rock solid. It took off like a bullet at the top of a short steep hill. The same speed on my road bike with narrow bars and thin tyres makes me distinctly uneasy. I'm very twitchy about less than perfect tarmac.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Holmes Moss on Manchester side used to be not funny at speed due to the surface.


 
Surface was okay last I went up and back down, and up, and back down again, lol!


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2013)

I


Rob3rt said:


> Surface was okay last I went up and back down, and up, and back down again, lol!


It's quite "rippley" in the first mile with a few nasty dips. I don't give it full gas there. The really fast bit down through the trees near the bottom is fine though


----------



## 2bluegp (17 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/30549437
according to strava,my top speed is 336.5 mph
I wasn't trying that hard either..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

Since I started back in June 34.9mph 26/10/12 had a 34.3 this month, but using an old computer back in 2008 I think i nudge 40mph but I cant be to sure of the accuracy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

2bluegp said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/30549437
> according to strava,my top speed is 336.5 mph
> I wasn't trying that hard either..


I stopped doing those speeds when I got a speed/cadence sensor for the Garmin.


----------



## edindave (17 Mar 2013)

Hit 50+ mph once descending Redstone Rigg in East Lothian with a tailwind. 
Can't say I enjoyed going so fast that my eyes were rattling in their sockets. Not for me!


----------



## The Over 40 Cyclist (17 Mar 2013)

I've been to 80kmh (we measure in kmh here, I think that's about 50mph) Scared the hell out of me but it was a very short, sharp steep descent, so I knew it would only last for a little bit before it bottomed out.

We call it The Wall. Good to go down, no fun going up. That's when you realise that the 28 you put on isn't low enough!


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This question re-appears every now and again on the forum.
> Good for a little bit of willy waving
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

might flap you in the face man!


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

can we have Strava etc proof?

Not that I'm calling people Bullsh*tting Made up Exaggerated Look at the size of my Tiny Little ......


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Mar 2013)

The Over 40 Cyclist said:


> I've been to 80kmh (we measure in kmh here, I think that's about 50mph) Scared the hell out of me but it was a very short, sharp steep descent, so I knew it would only last for a little bit before it bottomed out.
> 
> We call it The Wall. Good to go down, no fun going up. That's when you realise that the 28 you put on isn't low enough!


There's a good reason the maximum speed limit for that road is 60km/h.


----------



## RWright (18 Mar 2013)

I got up to 33.9 mph today so I could do an early check on the wrist heart rate monitor I found yesterday.
I was wearing my regular sunglasses I use for cruising and it was cool out. My eyes were streaming tears. I have gone faster but I forget what my top is, but today doing 33.9 almost blind was sort of exciting. One day I am going to wear my helmet and see what I can really do.


----------



## Pedal Bob (18 Mar 2013)

Using gravity and tail-winds is cheating. How fast do you all think you could get up to on the flat with no ambient wind speed (rare in this country, I know). I think for a short space of time I could get to 34/35mph. Who on here thinks they could top 40mph?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2013)

Pedal Bob said:


> Using gravity and tail-winds is cheating. How fast do you all think you could get up to on the flat with no ambient wind speed (rare in this country, I know). I think for a short space of time I could get to 34/35mph. Who on here thinks they could top 40mph?


 

Gosh..40mph? not me that's for sure.
Come close to 30mph on the flat but not managed it. Too old now anyway to reach that figure I think.


----------



## lejogger (18 Mar 2013)

52.4mph with the Sunlight on the Eureka Anniversary ride last summer.
Wasnt totally flat out but there's some good descents in Wales... It's all about finding the right hill with the right surface and the best conditions. 

Without any descent/wind I can sustain 25mph for a number of miles with the best bike on a flatish course, and could get over 30 for a short burst before running out of steam but 40 is a bit far-fetched for a non-pro mere mortal methinks. Definitely for me at the minute.


----------



## Pedal Bob (18 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Gosh..40mph? not me that's for sure.
> Come close to 30mph on the flat but not managed it. Too old now anyway to reach that figure I think.


 
40mph may be pushing it, I admit. I'm not even sure I could manage 34/35mph to be honest but will give it a go for sh1ts and giggles next calm day we have. Will create a Strava segment to see.


----------



## lejogger (18 Mar 2013)

hope this works.
This was probably my max effort last summer on the flat... Got to 33mph and sustained just over 30mph over 0.7 of a mile. 
Was blowing out my arse by the end of the segment though!


----------



## matthat (18 Mar 2013)

46.2mph is my personnel best down Parbold Hill in Lancs!! Had to slow down because cars were for the speed camera!!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (18 Mar 2013)

48.6 i did get a bit of a draught from a truck that had just overtaken me though to help me get there!


----------



## on the road (18 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Doc brown's bike made it to 88 but he hasn't been seen since


I've heard you can create a black hole when you go that fast


----------



## on the road (18 Mar 2013)

My fastest is 48 mph going past Roby Mill in Lancashire.


----------



## Alan Frame (18 Mar 2013)

I admit to being a downhill wuss and never feel very confident when the roads are wet, rough-surfaced, clogged with traffic etc, which is pretty much all the time.

Up till today my "best" was 32 mph and I don't know which was shaking more, me or the bike.

However, the planets came into alignment today... dry, downhill open road, surface which appeared to have been freshly ironed and next to no traffic. Got up to the heady heights of 35.3 mph. Please note the .3 is very important when you're as slow as me.

I'm aiming at 40 mph next !


----------



## SquareDaff (18 Mar 2013)

On the flat - a sustained 27mph. Don't count downhills!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2013)

I'm a wuss too with a very vivid imagination unfortunately so I keep thinking of all the what ifs and it stops me risking going too fast. What if my tyre blows out, my forks break, a deer jumps out (has happened), etc!


----------



## Nebulous (18 Mar 2013)

49.9 mph. Its been an ambition to break 50 for some time so I was disappointed to get so close, without making it. In the same ride I did a mile in 1 minute 34.4 giving an avewrage speed of 37.9, which I assume is also my best.


----------



## paul04 (18 Mar 2013)

I got 42mph going downhill, on the flat 31mph (very short sprint)


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2013)

There might have been other times but from a quick check of the records the fastest Ive been on the flat is 31.4mph but that would have involved drafting another rider.






I was definitely in the front this ride (my mate was practising chasing folk down namely me  ); 30.3mph unaided.





I think Ive lost the sprinting ability (unless its uphill and then speeds aren't high) and gained on endurance this year though


----------



## kedab (18 Mar 2013)

39mph downhill, on the way home from work one night, a year or so back. 36mph on a not so steep descent a couple of weeks ago - i freakin love it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Mar 2013)

I got 28.4mph on a flatish bit near home one day, I dont know if I have been over 30mph otherwise on the flat without wind. Solo.
http://app.strava.com/activities/35370475#577162765




82" gear so probably 48/15 gear


----------



## rovers1875 (18 Mar 2013)

Had it over 40 on quite a few occaisions, although my arse is usually sucking the saddle so hard by that stage i am to scared to look at the speedo.


----------



## MichaelO (18 Mar 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> You went through a 30mph sign, but state that once inside this zone you were exceeding the speed limit.
> 
> Get on the naughty step right away.


Speed limit doesn't apply to non-engined vehicles....right? I love triggering the speed cameras on hills (or just after)


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Mar 2013)

MichaelO said:


> Speed limit doesn't apply to non-engined vehicles....right? I love triggering the speed cameras on hills (or just after)


Does it apply if your engined vehicles engine happens to be off when flashed?


----------



## Niki (18 Mar 2013)

About 45 mph I think, down a mountain pass in Italy. Well, that's what my friend with the speedometer said...


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 Mar 2013)

32mph on Islington Middleway heading into the Belgrave Interchange underpass.


----------



## Gary E (18 Mar 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> On the flat - a sustained 27mph. Don't count downhills!


Immediately after the road levelled out at the bottom of Britwell Hill I was still doing 55.5 mph


----------



## Nomadski (19 Mar 2013)

Best Ive done is 32.2 mph. Done that twice now on different stretches but the last time was with a sensor so Im only taking that as the bar.

Fast enough for me, like someone else said all I thought was what ifs which made me wuss out pushing it any more.

Any faster and I may have gone all Kubrick on my bike.


----------



## taximan (19 Mar 2013)

I have managed 47.6 on Blue Bank near Whitby I would have liked to top 50 but there was a car in front of me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Mar 2013)

taximan said:


> I have managed 47.6 on Blue Bank near Whitby I would have liked to top 50 but there was a car in front of me.


Damn motorists!  Always slowing us cyclists down. They really should get narrower cars, or sumthin'


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Mar 2013)

50mph on a steep downhill section of the Cat & Fiddle ride somewhere after Axe Edge


----------



## the_mikey (19 Mar 2013)

46mph down Tog Hill in South Gloucestershire.


----------



## Saluki (19 Mar 2013)

I got to 30.2 once but then my nerve deserted me so I tapped my brakes a bit so that I didn't keep getting quicker. Downhill, naturally


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2013)

taximan said:


> I have managed 47.6 on Blue Bank near Whitby I would have liked to top 50 but there was a car in front of me.


When I hit my top speed (also 47.6mph coincidently) I caught up with a car braking on every corner, whether I would have topped 50mph though is another thing


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Mar 2013)

35+ when I had a speedo on the bike more by accident than design but Meh really it's meaningless as you're basically asking how brave or distracted were you on quite a big hill.


----------



## Nosaj (19 Mar 2013)

2 Wheel records
157 mph indicated on the speedo 

or

40mph down an Essex hill - not motor assisted.


----------



## Stu Smith (19 Mar 2013)

49.8 mph From A59 down to Ribchester,could not eek out anymore..Tried a few times since but could only get to high thirties low forties...


----------



## Saluki (19 Mar 2013)

Saluki said:


> I got to 30.2 once but then my nerve deserted me so I tapped my brakes a bit so that I didn't keep getting quicker. Downhill, naturally


That should have read 40.2, not 30.2. I made the traffic camera flash! It was a tad scary - the speed, not the camera. The camera thing just made me laugh.


----------



## London Female (19 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This question re-appears every now and again on the forum.
> *Good for a little bit of willy waving *
> 
> 49.4mph down Devils Dyke north bound.


 
I do love a bit of willy waving so shall read on to the end and enjoy 

My highest speed is about the same as my slowest speed. I hate going downhill as much as I hate going up them so I only really have one speed......... slow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

London Female said:


> I do love a bit of willy waving so shall read on to the end and enjoy
> 
> My highest speed is about the same as my slowest speed. I hate going downhill as much as I hate going up them so I only really have one speed......... slow


I prefer going up.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Mar 2013)

I chickened out at 59.9kph (37.2mph) on a fully laden (world tour) tourer somewhere near a town in Sweden which we renamed from Båstad to some thing more appropriate. It was sustained as well 3km in just over 3 mins - just wish the uphill had not taken hours beforehand. We had to slow down for a couple of bend and to go over some railway lines. Strangely vehicles stopped overtaking us on the downhill. My OH recorded 63.9kph (39.7mph) on the same section. Bikes were rock steady. Not sure my nerves were.


----------



## Tigerbiten (20 Mar 2013)

Without any wind assistance and as long as the hill is long enough to reach terminal velocity, on a ...........
2% hill, I'll hit 20 mph.
4% hill, I'll hit 30 mph.
8% hill, I'll hit 40 mph.
16% hill, I'll hit 50 mph.
Top is only 55 mph which I've reached twice on different hills.


----------



## G3CWI (20 Mar 2013)

Tigerbiten said:


> Without any wind assistance and as long as the hill is long enough to reach terminal velocity, on a ...........
> 2% hill, I'll hit 20 mph.
> 4% hill, I'll hit 30 mph.
> 8% hill, I'll hit 40 mph.
> ...



Down or up?


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2013)

Tigerbiten said:


> Without any wind assistance and as long as the hill is long enough to reach terminal velocity, on a ...........
> 2% hill, I'll hit 20 mph.
> 4% hill, I'll hit 30 mph.
> 8% hill, I'll hit 40 mph.
> ...


I'll get to 40mph on the 4-8% but on the 16% I'll only do 20mph


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Mar 2013)

Last July I managed 34.4 mph according to my Sports Tracker record here. I got up to 35+ pre sports tracker. All on my 30 year old steel tourer.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2013)

A 10 percent hill is where you hit max IMHO. Aero tuck no wind. More and you are on the brakes and the hill isnt straight enough


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2013)

I hit it well before that. If its a shallowish non technical downhill in good conditions or into a headwind I can power down it, I dont like steeper wheels and spinning out


----------



## jay clock (20 Mar 2013)

about 75kmh. On a heavily laden touring bike in NZ - rock solid and clear straight road with an uphill to lose speed


----------



## Herbie (20 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This question re-appears every now and again on the forum.
> Good for a little bit of willy waving
> 
> 49.4mph down Devils Dyke north bound.


 
aye the testosserrone levels fairly rise when this subject rears its heid....mine is 39.8mph by the way


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2013)

jay clock said:


> about 75kmh. On a heavily laden touring bike in NZ - rock solid and clear straight road with an uphill to lose speed


Sounds like my kind of hill


----------



## Spally (21 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> 48, I'm still trying for 50!
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=delumCpmln8




48mph on damp roads, you're a braver man than me 37mph on a surface slightly dryer than this and that was enough for me


----------



## Spally (21 Mar 2013)

have to say as well, done a similar top speed on my hybrid, and probably due to the RB being new, felt safer at that speed on my hybrid.


----------

